# Canon imagePROGRAF 1000



## Eldar (May 7, 2016)

I finally got my Pro-1000 today. Unpacking, installation and setup took about 30 minutes, including the waiting time for the printer to align. I downloaded and installed the ICC for Canson Baryta paper and had my first print out within the hour.I am no print expert, but the quality that came out on default setup was fantastic. 

I am sure many others here on CR has this printer now. Any experiences to share, things to do and things to avoid, papers to use and papers to stay away from etc.?


----------



## davidmurray (Jun 17, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I finally got my Pro-1000 today. Unpacking, installation and setup took about 30 minutes, including the waiting time for the printer to align. I downloaded and installed the ICC for Canson Baryta paper and had my first print out within the hour.I am no print expert, but the quality that came out on default setup was fantastic.
> 
> I am sure many others here on CR has this printer now. Any experiences to share, things to do and things to avoid, papers to use and papers to stay away from etc.?



I've just been on a photography printing workshop where the PRO-1000 was one of the printers they were using. 

Guess who is going back tomorrow morning to buy one! 

Quite impressed with what it can do.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2016)

I have had mine for a while and printed quite a few prints, both colour and B&W. I am clearly not a print wizard, but the quality I am getting is outstanding.

The papers I have used are primarily Canson 310g Baryta and (some) Canon Platinum Pro and Luster Pro. The Baryta paper is clearly the best, but the others look very good also.

I have a bit more experience with ink consumption and it seems to me that the tanks are lasting a lot longer than on the Pro-1. The price is about 3xPro-1 for a set, but it seems to me that the print capacity exceeds that. I have not done any exact measurements.


----------



## LDS (Jun 17, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have a bit more experience with ink consumption and it seems to me that the tanks are lasting a lot longer than on the Pro-1.



Given it uses 80ml tanks instead of Pro-1 36ml (IIRC), I hope so  That's also why prices are higher.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2016)

LDS said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bit more experience with ink consumption and it seems to me that the tanks are lasting a lot longer than on the Pro-1.
> ...


Agreed. The point was that cost/print is less with the imagePROGRAF 1000.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2016)

Eldar, and anybody else interested in the why's wherefore's and best practices for getting the best prints you can I can't recommend this book highly enough.

https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Print-Preparing-Lightroom-Photoshop/dp/0321908457

Particularly the sections on viewing conditions and softproofing. 

Also I can't fathom for one second how anybody can make anything but the most basic of prints from LightRoom given the severe limitations of sharpening and noise reduction compared to Photoshop.

Also, I highly recommend setting up your screen resolution in PS-Preferences-Units and Rulers and setting 'Screen Resolution' to your screens actual resolution. Then if you input your print resolution and go View-Print Size then your image will appear at print size on your monitor, which I find very helpful. So much so that I have programmed in a keyboard shortcut, but I print quite a bit.

A good use for this is if you need to make a different sized print then just go Image-Image Size and resize to your new print size with 'Resample' unchecked, if you have done your sharpening and noise reduction as 'Smart Filters' it will redo those filters dynamically, working like this is entirely non destructive.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 25, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar, and anybody else interested in the why's wherefore's and best practices for getting the best prints you can I can't recommend this book highly enough.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Print-Preparing-Lightroom-Photoshop/dp/0321908457
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott, I'll order that one!


----------



## rnl (Jul 5, 2016)

Installed a datacolor Spyder5 Elite device to calibrate the monitor. The prints now very closely resemble the same appearing on the monitor. This printer is simply fabulous. I have been printing on A3+ size paper. The resolution is amazing. I have a 5dsr camera and the printer is certainly up to the task of printing everything "seen" by the 50mp pixel sensor.


----------



## davidmurray (Jul 6, 2016)

Pixel Peepers will like the PRO-1000 because when printing to A2 you can see _all_ the detail you see when looking at the pixels 100%. ;D

This is a very good printer indeed!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 15, 2016)

I have tried to install the new firmware, but it does not work. When I get to step 2, which is the actual installation on the printer, the printer is turned off and, after a considerable time, I get an error message. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I have tried to install the new firmware, but it does not work. When I get to step 2, which is the actual installation on the printer, the printer is turned off and, after a considerable time, I get an error message. Anyone else having the same problem?


Two things spring to mind after testing both the PRO-1000 and 2000

Are you getting the printer to install its own firmware? If it's on a network connected to the internet it will alert you to new software and do the update itself - check the menus for this option.

Also if doing the update remotely, a wired connection is often more robust than wireless


----------



## Eldar (Jul 15, 2016)

keithcooper said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to install the new firmware, but it does not work. When I get to step 2, which is the actual installation on the printer, the printer is turned off and, after a considerable time, I get an error message. Anyone else having the same problem?
> ...


I have it connected via USB directly to the computer. I have removed other printers prior to the installation. The problem seems to be that the installation software puts the printer to sleep.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 16, 2016)

*Install the accounting software?*

For those really wanting sheets of figures to pore over, don't forget to install the accounting software.

It only records ink per print so you'll have to do a bit of manual recording to work out total ink usage (weigh your cart when new and empty) and allow for some 20-30ml per sub tank per colour when first setting up, but for those wanting to count the pennies it gives hours of entertainment ;-)

I've much more detail (and a sample CSV file) in the review at:
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/review-canon_pro-1000.html


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Put it on a network and it should find its way out - I didn't try USB at all I'm afraid, but all my updates (pro-1000 and pro-2000 have worked fine over the networks.


----------



## LorenzoD (Nov 27, 2017)

My ImageProGraf PRO-1000 stopped working after only a dozen of A4 prints with error code B209 and the need to call Canon support.
After informing Canon Business Italia support (I live in Italy) I received the call from the technician to scheduling the repairing intervention (this model is expected to have on-site technical intervention). The technician supposed that it could be probably needed the print head to be replaced, the problem is he told me that I had to provide an entire set of new ink cartridges (700 euros worth) as the new ink head needs a certain quantity of ink to run when installed and the ink left in the already installed cartridges couldn't be enough. Moreover I also had to provide some maintainance cartridges probably needed to accomplish the operation. I would also highlight that the printer is under warranty as it is less than a year old.
After struggling to find a support supervisor he also confirmed this policy. He told me that the warranty doesn't include the inks so I do have to provide them.
It seems to me incredibly absurd and really unfair that a customer, in addition to undergo the annoyance of a faulty product, had to also economically contribute to the repair and also worry about providing the needed materials. 
I really would expected, for a professional product like the PRO-1000 (still under warranty), a professional support. 
If the printer can't be repaired without extra inks, I think that Canon should simply substitute it.
For the moment I refused to endure this ridiculous policy.
I would like to know if someone had a similar experience or it is a Canon Business Italia policy only.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2017)

I would also not be a happy customer. Perhaps you will need to go up the ladder. Good luck.

Jack


----------

